# مصممة ثري دي في الرياض وهذه تصاميمي



## مصممة ثري دي (20 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


انا مصممة ثري دي 
قادرة على عمل تصاميم داخلية وخارجية بالاضافة للتلوين بالفوتوشوب للمخطط

وهذه بعض اعمالي


http://picasaweb.google.com/nouralhudah11/UntitledAlbum#slideshow/5484809686804663682

أعرضها عليكم للنقد والتوجيه


----------



## m66666677 (20 يونيو 2010)

This link does not work


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (20 يونيو 2010)

الأخت الكريمة، تمّ تعديل مشاركتك بما يتناسب مع توجهات الملتقى، والتي تنص على عدم نشر الإعلانات الخاصة.

ولم تتعرض مشاركتك للحذف لوجود أعمالك التي يمكن لجميع الأعضاء من مشاهدتها والاستفادة من محتواها بالنقد والتحليل... حاولي التجاوب مع الأعضاء على هذا الأساس.


----------



## arch_hamada (22 يونيو 2010)

شاهدت التصميمات والله كتير حلوة وانا اود التعامل معك 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (23 يونيو 2010)

*جزاكي الله خيراً*


----------



## cad for all (23 يونيو 2010)

الشغل حلو جدا بارك الله فيكي وتعاملك مع فايلات الايفرموشن رائع والشغل به واقعيه عاليه برافو عليكي وممكن نعمل شغل مع بعض انا برده مصمم ثري دي خارجي وداخلي وهتلاقي شغلي معروض في المنتدي بأسم بعض من اعمالي ارجو ابداء الاراء ياريت تقوليلي رأيك


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (24 يونيو 2010)

عمل جميل خاصة تناسق الألوان


----------



## زينب الجابري (24 يونيو 2010)

عاشت ايدج شغل كلش حلو


----------



## مصممة ثري دي (27 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (27 يونيو 2010)

ما شاء الله شغل ممتاز


----------



## naplosy (28 يونيو 2010)

شغل ابداااااااااااااااااااع


----------



## hafoz79 (28 يونيو 2010)

شغلك جميل جدا ماشء الله وخصوصا انك بتشتغلى سينما فور دى .....يا ترى ده تصميمك ولا مجرد شغل ثرى دى....
أنا شايف إن شغلك معظمه داخلى ...عندك لقطات مبانى أو لاند سكيب خارجية؟؟؟
عالعموم انا مهندس معمارى وممكن نتعاون مع بعض.....بالتوفيق


----------



## خالد ابو حديد (29 يونيو 2010)

جميل جدا الشغل بس عندي اسأله انا برسم ثري دي بس لا املك خبرة وافتقر الى طريقة الشغل ممكن اجد المساعدة عندكي

اذا لا يوجد مانع بعثيلي رسالة ع الايميل
***********@yahoo.com
اخوكي خالد


----------



## زمن الغربة (2 يوليو 2010)

ماشاء الله شغلك جميل جدااا


----------



## rorowewe3 (12 يوليو 2010)

Excellent works....


----------



## saleh86 (12 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووره اختي مصممة ثري دي اعمال رائعه ولكن لي تعليق علي كثرة استخدامك بلوكات افورموشن الجاهزة الافضل ان تضعي لمساتك لاتعمدي علي البلوكات وشكرا والله اعمال فعلا مميزه


----------



## عبدالله لصور (12 يوليو 2010)

شغل ممتاز جدا" ( مشاء الله ) الوان حقيقية

افكار جيدة لكن معمولة بطريقة جدا" رائعة


>> موفقة بأذن الله<<


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (13 يوليو 2010)

اعمال تحاكي الواقع 
جدا رائعة وجميله
بارك الله فيك وفي علمك


----------



## nawaf maher (17 يوليو 2010)

مشالله ممتاز جدا والي الامام


----------



## م سعودي (28 يوليو 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك اتمني لك التوفيق والمزيد


----------



## مهندسة والنعم (29 يوليو 2010)

مصممه ممكن تعطي دورس 3d max واوتو كاد .. انا ابغى اتعلم هذي البرامج .. انا في الرياض


----------



## م.بوليانا (29 يوليو 2010)

****** جميل جدااااا *****


----------



## geehad (29 يوليو 2010)

الله يزيك


----------



## geehad (29 يوليو 2010)

63


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (31 يوليو 2010)

شغل حلو كثير 
تسلم ايدك 
والرندره ممتازه


----------



## عبيدة الرشيد (31 يوليو 2010)

شغل جميل بشكل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العضوالذهبي (31 يوليو 2010)

يعطيك العافية
شيء جميل أختي
وفقك الله


----------



## AHWAL (31 يوليو 2010)

يعطيك العافية 
الصراحة شغل عدل

بالتوفيق للجميع...


----------



## مصممة ثري دي (11 أغسطس 2010)

اشكركم مرة اخرى للمرور
انا لاااستعمل ملفات الافرموشن كثيرايااخوة فلا تظلموني
وانا مستواي بالنمذجة ممتاز جدا
وكل عام وانتم بخي بمناسبة رمضان
ولو في طلب تعاون معي فاأفضل يكون عبر الرسائل الخاصة
حتى نتفاهم


----------



## saad_aljuboury (11 أغسطس 2010)

جهود كبيرة بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس يوسف (12 أغسطس 2010)

برافو عليكي ولكن يجب ان تهتمي بالتفاصيل اكثر لاظهار المنظور بدقة العمل كانه حقيقة


----------



## maroooo a7med (12 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم ايديكى 
تصميمات جميله
ربنا يوفقك يارب


----------



## بيرووووو (12 أغسطس 2010)

تصاميم رائعة جدا
انا برسم ثري دي بس مبتدئة وفعلا محتاجة للمساعده لانطلق باحتراف هيلب مي بلييييز:4:


----------



## Urban planning (12 أغسطس 2010)

شغل رائع باحترافية عالية


----------



## civil devel (12 أغسطس 2010)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## civil devel (13 أغسطس 2010)

روعة يسلمووووووو


----------



## ابوأبي (14 أغسطس 2010)

ما شاء الله


----------



## استشارة (14 أغسطس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية مشاهد حلوه وجذابه وبساطة الالوان روعه

الله يوفقك


----------



## مصممة ثري دي (24 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكركم جدا لمروركم
بجد اسعد لأنكم ترفعوا معنوياتي
تحياتي


----------



## m00n _7 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

مشالله شغل حلو ورائع تسلم يدك


----------



## mist (24 نوفمبر 2010)

تسلم يمينك على هالتصاميـــم

رااائعه


----------



## محمد ظاهر (25 نوفمبر 2010)

رائع جدا


----------



## topdesigner722 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

نايس ورك تحياتى لكى


----------



## مصممة ثري دي (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## shagrath13 (1 يناير 2011)

رائع جدا و بالفعل محترفة أبصم لك بالعشرة ! أظن أنك تستخدمين vray sky مع hdri map أليس كذلك؟
السؤال لأخذ العلم و الفائدة و ليس لكي اظهر كمن يعلم التفاصيل لأن هذا اصلا مطلوب مني معرفته كمصمم ماكس.
شكرا مسبقا


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (2 يناير 2011)

فعلا شغل رائع وأتمنى أن نعرف الرندرة على فيري فقط أو هناك برنامج أخر .........


----------



## مهم (3 يناير 2011)

تصاميم رائعة بالتوفيق


----------



## هواري بومدين (14 يناير 2011)

روعة في الجمال والاتقان......................................مهندس معماري متفوق بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (15 يناير 2011)

اتمنى لك الموفقية والمزيد من التطور


----------



## carl (16 يناير 2011)

بصراحة اعمال بطله وراقية


----------



## carl (16 يناير 2011)

Nice Work


----------



## فراس المصرى (16 يناير 2011)

شغل عالى جدا ماشاء الله عليكى 
وصلتى للمستوى دا بعد فتره قد ايه​


----------



## مصممة ثري دي (19 يناير 2011)

اشكركم جدا
انا كنت محبطة قبل مااشوف ردودكم لانو مش لاقية شغل وتعبت بحث بالنت
بالنسبة لأسئلتكم
انا اصلا شغالة على برنامج السينما فوردي
وهو برضوا فيه مقبس الفيراي زي الماكس (بستعمل طبعا فيراي سكاي وببعض الاحيان الهيدري )
اتعلمت البرنامج بمدة سنتين تقريبا
وانا بعتبر نفسي مش محترفة قوي
لكن يعني انفع اعمل تصاميم جميلة 

دعوتكم الاقي عمل


----------



## مهندس معتمد (20 يناير 2011)

الله يوفقك وتلاقي عمل ان شاء الله
بس انا أرى انه انت بهذا الاحتراف من السهل الحصول على عمل وانا سأقترح عليك فكرة جيدة 
ممكن ان تعملي دورات تدريبية لمن يريد الوصول لهذا المستوى القوي من الاخراج
وانا لو راعيتينا بالاسعار قد اكون اول المشاركين معك

انا عندي اعمالي بالماكس بس طبعا ما وصلت لنفس مستواكي هذا ماشاء الله عليك

بالتوفيق والله يرزقك احسن عمل


----------



## مهندس معتمد (20 يناير 2011)

لاحظت من تصاميمك انها كلها داخلي

كيف انت مع الاظهار الخارجي؟


----------



## مصممة ثري دي (21 يناير 2011)

مهندس معتمد قال:


> لاحظت من تصاميمك انها كلها داخلي
> 
> كيف انت مع الاظهار الخارجي؟



شكرا اخي على ردك المشجع
فكرة الدورة بصراحة ماخطرت على بالي
كون اني احب العمل اكثر من التدريس
لكن ربما افكر بها
التصاميم الخارجية لاانكر اني لم اصل فيها للاحتراف بعد
لكن سااحاول اطور بمستواي
خصوصا بعد ان لفتت انتباهي لهالشيء
فشكرا جزيلا لك
ودعواتك


----------



## مهندس معتمد (21 يناير 2011)

موفقة يا رب


----------



## م/إبراهيم السمني (21 يناير 2011)

ما شا الله عليكي 
الله يعطيكي العافيه 
الى الاماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## البندقداري (23 يناير 2011)

بجد شغل كويس ربنا يبارك فيكي يارب


----------



## البندقداري (23 يناير 2011)

أختي الكريمة ياريت لو عندك ملفات ليمكننا الإستفاده منها في تطبيقات الفيراي والمتريال أرجو منكي أن تعطينا إياها 
وجزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## مصممة ثري دي (23 يناير 2011)

اشكركم جزيلا


اخي انا شغالة على برنامج السينما فور دي
وليس الماكس
لو شغال عالسينما ممكن ارفعلك الملف الي بتريده


----------



## خالد يونس (25 يناير 2011)

هوه يعنى انا مش هعلق على نص اللقطات لانها ديزين مسبق اكيد انتى فاهمه قصدى 

مش عشان عدلنا شويه فى الاضاءه للاسوء او للافضل فى فايل جاهز اصبح حق ملكيه التصميم لكى 

مفيش مانع من الاستعانه بالبلوكات بالعكس ده شئ طبيعى 

لكن نضع فايلات جاهزه ونقول ان احنا الى مصممينها بتهيألى فيها تعدى على حقوق ملكيه الشركه والمصممين ولا ايه ؟


----------



## ID.Nora (1 فبراير 2011)

مبدعه ماشالله ... هل تعطين ممكن تدرسيني؟


----------



## مهندس أحمدالسالم (2 فبراير 2011)

أعمال ممتازة من ألوان واخراج جميل ...... اتمنى لك مزيد من ألأبداع


----------



## مصممة ثري دي (16 فبراير 2011)

خالد يونس قال:


> هوه يعنى انا مش هعلق على نص اللقطات لانها ديزين مسبق اكيد انتى فاهمه قصدى
> 
> مش عشان عدلنا شويه فى الاضاءه للاسوء او للافضل فى فايل جاهز اصبح حق ملكيه التصميم لكى
> 
> ...



بحترم رأيك
لكم معظم التصاميم هي من تصميمي 
حتى النموذج الجاهز من اختياري في الالوان والخامات وايضا فيها تعديلات عملتها 
وذوقي لايتخلف ابدا عن ماهو معروض في معرضي


----------



## مصممة ثري دي (8 مارس 2011)

اب
اب
اب


----------



## محمد غسان محمود (9 مارس 2011)

أختي الكريمة العمل فيه إبداع كبير حتى أنني لم أصدق تكاد أن تكون صورة


----------



## م ابوامجد (9 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (11 مارس 2011)

شغل حلو كتير
ماشاء الله


----------



## مصممة ثري دي (26 مارس 2011)

كلامكم مشجع لي وحافز حتى اواصل 
شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## البندقداري (27 مارس 2011)

جزاكي الله اختي الكريمة لو كان عندك دروس لهذا البرنامج مع لينك لتحميل البرنامج ونبذه تعريفية به فجزاكي الله خير الجزاء


----------



## sadamara (28 مارس 2011)

حلوه تسلم الايادي


----------



## مصممة ثري دي (1 أبريل 2011)

دا اهم موقع عربي لتعليم البرنامج

http://www.e7tirafc4d.com/

ودا رابط الشركة المصنعة ممكن تحملوا البرنامج تجريبي منها
http://www.maxon.net/
وكمان النت مليان روابط لتحميل البرنامج مع السيريالات 
فقط ابحثوا عن اسم البرنامج سينما فور دي وستجدوه
وللمعلومية فيه مقبس الفيراي ويتشابه مع الماكس بشكل كبير سواء في الادوات او في الاخراج ولاضائات

بالتوفيق


----------



## البوليتكنك (1 أبريل 2011)

برافو عليكو


----------



## سيفيل1 (4 أبريل 2011)

ما شاء اللة تصاميم رووووووووووووعة , بس عندي سؤال لأني بصراحة لاأعرف الثري دي وهو هل هذه رسومات ام صور تم تجميعها ؟ اعذروا جهلي


----------



## نجائب ابو السعود (4 أبريل 2011)

يعطيكي ألف عافية .. شغلك كرتب كتير و ناعم
و الالوان مختارة بشكل متقن


----------



## مصممة ثري دي (6 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لكم
هذه رسومات ثلاثية الابعاد انا صممتها وهي ليست صور حقيقية


----------



## tanyaaladol (6 يونيو 2011)

عاشت الايادي شغل مرة حلو وباين بي المجهود يسلمو


----------



## مصممة ثري دي (3 يوليو 2012)

https://picasaweb.google.com/nouralhudah11/MyDesigns3d#slideshow/5637755249823639650


----------



## wiso (15 يوليو 2012)

وااااااااو والله انك مبدعة ماشاء الله عليك 
تستخدمى اى برنامج؟؟


----------

